# Attaching backgrounds



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

How do you guys attach backgrounds to your tanks?, I've heard of quite a few different ways but most aren't worth a sh*t as far as looks go.
Pete


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

you mean the pictures? i just tape them to the back. some people add some water the the backside and use a credit card to apply the background


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

tape :nod:


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i have always used tape but ima try that water/creditcard way when i move my 120 =)


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Here's the way I do it, I think it's pretty good.

1) roll your background both sides, so it doesn't roll up on its own when you lay it on the ground.
2) get some cooking oil, get some paper towel, spread the oil all over the surface.
3) lay some newspaper under the background so you can get oil on the edge too.
4) get some hard edged card/ruler(i think oil credit cards work best)
5) clean your tank's glass with water
6) attach the background on the tank & use the creditcard to squish out any bubbles
7) start pushing bubbles out from the middle, middle-> left, middle ->right....

8) ... DA DAA !!









You should tape all the sides too, especially the top so water cant get in between it...


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

accr said:


> Here's the way I do it, I think it's pretty good.
> 
> 1) roll your background both sides, so it doesn't roll up on its own when you lay it on the ground.
> 2) get some cooking oil, get some paper towel, spread the oil all over the surface.
> ...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I have always been to lazy and just tape the corners and a couple in the middle. But of course this looks like crap when you get water back there.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i use tape


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

just use tape, it doesnt look bad


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i read on someone's post.. i think it may have been on pfish... that they used vaseline to adhere their background on.. just a thin coating, and smooth it out.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

tape


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> i read on someone's post.. i think it may have been on pfish... that they used vaseline to adhere their background on.. just a thin coating, and smooth it out.


 Too much ****!!! I use tape also.. easiest to replace or remove.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think I'm going to give the oil a try.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

clear tape in all four corners and along the sides, top, and bottom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I use tape...







!


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

i like those structured backgrounds u can get from most lfs..my background looks like a sunken tree log and with the plants and stuff looks well natural...u just stick it with tank silicone ( again from all lfs)... i just sprayed the back of my other tank black..with light behind it it just looks like a murky background which also works well


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranahman said:


> i like those structured backgrounds u can get from most lfs..my background looks like a sunken tree log and with the plants and stuff looks well natural...u just stick it with tank silicone ( again from all lfs)... i just sprayed the back of my other tank black..with light behind it it just looks like a murky background which also works well


I'd love to get one of those (the backgrounds made by _Back to Nature_ in particular are absolutely bad-ass), but they are too damn expensive... :sad:

Now I use those flimsy photo thingies, and use tape to attach them to my tank...


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

im in the u.k but these are sold internationally i think theyre called STX. cost me £10 or about $7 a sheet and ud need 2 or 3 but its like a petrified log background


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Tape


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranahman said:


> im in the u.k but these are sold internationally i think theyre called STX. cost me £10 or about $7 a sheet and ud need 2 or 3 but its like a petrified log background


 Do you have a picture or a website?
It sounds pretty cool, and 20-30 bucks it's that much


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah! ill try and dig out the website and put it up


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

well that didnt work..i'll find out tommorow exactly who makes them but i know i could have ordered them on line. i'll also get a photo up from my empty tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks, mate :smile:


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

[ok ihope this helps..dunno if its what ur after... forgive the photo if i upload it cos its from my camcorder.

www.aquatics-online.co.uk/acatalog/Juwel_Structured_Aquarium_Backgrounds.html


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

duhhhhh. im gonna get this eventually...one last try.( by the way that was fluffy)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not bad, not bad at all.....
Thanks for posting


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Tape here as well also...never had any problems.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I just use Scotch tape on the corners. It blend in really wel with the sealer on the tank corners. Can't really tell the difference.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

tape


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Well,
Thanks for all the replies,
I used vaseline . It worked pretty damned good.
Here's a before and after.
The background is much clearer.
It's time for me to get some plants and other decorations.








pete


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

looks *great* Pete!!









i used your method to attach my background today and it looks awesome.

thanks for the tip!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

trash can


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

that came out good. good luck.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow it made a diffrence
gotta try it


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

tapes the way to go


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

missionary!!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

use water or oil then push all the bubbles out with a straight edge if you dont its going to look like crap when water gets in between. I prefer water cuz oil can be messier and the tape doesnt stick to anything oily . afterwards use a little tape to make it secure.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

wow, that makes a hella difference... i have some free time this weekend.. i think a total tank overhaul is due














and i think one thing up on the docket is oil or vaseline :nod:


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I have the same background!! gonna try the vasaline to make it clearer.


----------

